# Pinstripe to Genetic Royal



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi
Could you breed a pinstrpe Royal to a Genetic Stripe Royal and if so what would you get.
Many thanks


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

twinklu said:


> Hi
> Could you breed a pinstrpe Royal to a Genetic Stripe Royal and if so what would you get.
> Many thanks


You could. You'd get half a clutch of pins het gen stripe and half a clutch of normal appearing het gen stripes : victory:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

How would you get a genetic stripe then


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

twinklu said:


> How would you get a genetic stripe then


Buy a Visual Genetic Stripe, or breed 2 Heterozygous Genetic Stripes together, it is a simple recessive mutation.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Spider het genetic stripe to genetic stripe


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I really need to read posts better :no1::lol2:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

sounds well to technical for me, just as well i decided long ago not to breed, just buy the patterns i like.

thanks for the replys


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

ive seen a picture of a possible genetic stripe spider but its not 100% sure on the genetics side as it wasnt put to a genetic stripe.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Voodoo Royal Morphs said:


> ive seen a picture of a possible genetic stripe spider but its not 100% sure on the genetics side as it wasnt put to a genetic stripe.


The Motley Bee (genetic stripe spider) was done in 2006 by NERD as far as im aware.











Not sure at all on the genetic stripe pinstripe tho : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What does a normal genetic stripe look like? Why is it called genetic stripe, why not just stripe, or striped royal?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's called Genetic Stripe because it's a _proven_ recessive striped gene instead of a polygenic or incubation-related stripe trait.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Well in that case why don't we have genetic albinos, and genetic pieds? They're all proven genetic thingies. What makes the stripe so special?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Because there's no "mock albino" gene that makes a snake LOOK albino but isn't inheritable in any simple way.

We do have "mock pieds" - they're called "Ringers".

But Stripe... well, there's lots of ways to get striped-looking royals, and the simple recessive trait isn't the only one. You can get striped royals with incubation conditions. You can get striped-looking royals who don't pass on the trait because it's polygenic. So the one that's proven as a simple recessive genetic trait has been named "Genetic Stripe" to distinguish it from all the not-simple-recessive genetic traits.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Mujician said:


> What does a normal genetic stripe look like?


My Gen Stripe:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

So where does a mock pied come from? How do they differ from a kosha pied? (or any other mock gened snakes?) I thought i had this gene thing sussed................


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Mujician said:


> So where does a mock pied come from? How do they differ from a kosha pied? (or any other mock gened snakes?) I thought i had this gene thing sussed................


A ringer is a normal patterned royal with a white patch on it.

Piebald is a colour AND pattern mutation so the normal coloured areas arent normal patterned, theyre a mutated pattern instead.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Are ringers worth more - or are they only worth more to unscrupulous dealers? Are there any other mock genes out there (in particular in leos or royals) How much is a normal gen stripe?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Are ringers worth more - or are they only worth more to unscrupulous dealers? Are there any other mock genes out there (in particular in leos or royals) How much is a normal gen stripe?


Ringers shouldnt be worth more no, theyre nothing genetic. There is a couple of people in the states working with some WC ones to see if anything comes of it or not tho.

Normal Gen Stripes are between £1000 and £2000 depending on source and quality : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't get this 'quality' thing with an animal. I think, that all my animals here, are top (as you'd expect!) but then I've not really got much else to compare them to. How do i know if i've got s:censor: animals or not/ and what makes a good one? Could you post up pics of maybe a good gen stripe, and a poo gen stripe? (or anything else you may have examples of - doesn't have to be royals)


----------

